# Rum creek



## Coon Dog (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone going to be there for first quota hunt ? Not been to rum creek last two years there will be five in my party hope they are rutting good luck to all hope it still has lots of deer


----------



## downwind (Nov 4, 2014)

How did the hunt go?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 6, 2014)

We will be there next week.


----------



## trial&error (Nov 9, 2014)

The does I see in my yard are on alert, but not being chased yet as far as I can tell.  I live about 2 miles from rum creek just for reference.


----------



## Coon Dog (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh ya sorry guys I got a 10 pointer out of our party of 5 we checked out 4 bucks we all saw more deer we could of shot 1/4 of what was checked out if we would of been all pulling the trigger more we had a grate hunt not many checked out


----------



## trial&error (Nov 21, 2014)

Did you get my 10 pt?  I haven't seen him on camera lately.


----------



## trial&error (Nov 21, 2014)

Did it look like this one?


----------



## Coon Dog (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks similar but not the one. The 10 I shot g4 were not as long on mine as yours in pic . There was another guy that shot a 10 that might of been your deer look on dnr face book rum creek you will see mine and maybe his


----------



## trial&error (Nov 27, 2014)

Saw him on camera today, he's nocturnal now.


----------



## deermedic6558 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Rum Creek*

I killed this 10 point on the first hunt and seen a few does.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=823758


----------

